# ST02 with red bartape and/or saddle



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Anybody rocking an ST02 Colnago and are using red tape and saddle? I'm rebuilding my C50 with Campy, and am considering going this route on color, just would like to see what it looks like first.

I have a custom red Prologo Scratch, and would either do red tape, or white tape/red Campy Hudz, depending on my frame of mind at the time.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

don't do it!!!!!!

sell the Scratch and go full white!!!!!

Sorry mate


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

haydos said:


> don't do it!!!!!!
> 
> sell the Scratch and go full white!!!!!
> 
> Sorry mate


But the red one is only one of two! 
I have a white one on there now, all of my bikes have either Scratch or Scratch Nack, I'm sold on the saddle.
I will stick the red on there, and then see if maybe red tape would be ok, maybe I'll post a pic for opinions...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> But the red one is only one of two!
> I have a white one on there now, all of my bikes have either Scratch or Scratch Nack, I'm sold on the saddle.
> I will stick the red on there, and then see if maybe red tape would be ok, maybe I'll post a pic for opinions...


Post a pic when you are done. I'm wondering how it will turn out myself.

Me, I have a C50 in ST01 and am using red tape and a black Prologo C.One.30 on it. Haven't ridden the bike yet, but that is a completely different story. Might change the saddle if it turns out to be uncomfortable.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Post a pic when you are done. I'm wondering how it will turn out myself.
> 
> Me, I have a C50 in ST01 and am using red tape and a black Prologo C.One.30 on it. Haven't ridden the bike yet, but that is a completely different story. Might change the saddle if it turns out to be uncomfortable.


I will, I figure if I hate it, all I'm out is the money for red tape. I can always put the white Scratch back on there with some white tape. As cool/Euro/PRO as the white tape/white saddle thing is, it's almost a little played out, maybe I'm just looking to do something new.
My last C50 ST02 had the white/white setup, and I loved it.









But I guess I'm looking for an excuse to use the sweet red Scratch. It didn't look very good on the bike I had it on at first.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

After looking at that pic, I think I would stick with the white saddle and white tape because that looks awesome. I'm not a fan of white saddles or white tape, but it just looks really right on that setup.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> After looking at that pic, I think I would stick with the white saddle and white tape because that looks awesome. I'm not a fan of white saddles or white tape, but it just looks really right on that setup.


And that's the problem! White looks so damn good, but I think the red might be a bit different, bring out the red in the frame maybe? Who knows. I'm gonna try it at least.

My only other problem is crankset: I could use the Record, but I'd need a new BB. But the bike does have an *amazingly* smooth Easton ceramic BB. That BB works with Easton, Dura Ace or FSA, and I'd love to keep using it, but do I run FSA cranks with Record? I think not.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> And that's the problem! White looks so damn good, but I think the red might be a bit different, bring out the red in the frame maybe? Who knows. I'm gonna try it at least.
> 
> My only other problem is crankset: I could use the Record, but I'd need a new BB. But the bike does have an *amazingly* smooth Easton ceramic BB. That BB works with Easton, Dura Ace or FSA, and I'd love to keep using it, but do I run FSA cranks with Record? I think not.


Is that your bike in the pic, or somebody else's? Are you going to have a Record or other Campy drive train? If so, I would go with the Record crank and it really isn't a big deal to use a Record crank because with the UT system you do not need a BB. The only thing you will need for the BB is the BB cups for the UT system that run about $20 a pair. The bearings are already included with the Record UT crank.

Throw on the red tape and the red saddle, then post pics of the two bikes with a poll as to which one readers prefer. That will give you your answer going forward.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Is that your bike in the pic, or somebody else's? Are you going to have a Record or other Campy drive train? If so, I would go with the Record crank and it really isn't a big deal to use a Record crank because with the UT system you do not need a BB. The only thing you will need for the BB is the BB cups for the UT system that run about $20 a pair. The bearings are already included with the Record UT crank.
> 
> Throw on the red tape and the red saddle, then post pics of the two bikes with a poll as to which one readers prefer. That will give you your answer going forward.


Yes, that's my 54S C50, I have a 58 traditional now that I'm taking the DA off of for Record 10spd, probably, unless I decide to go 11spd...
I know the deal with the UT cranks, but I thought since I have this great ceramic Italian-thread BB, I'd like to use it. We'll see.
I'll post up pics with the red/red combo, see what people think.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

whatever that's a mighty fine Colnago..... although, stem and seatpost should match imho, 

after all, you don't want the blonde hair with the black pant beard look do you?


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Happened to be in Houston last week and popped in to Daniel Boone Cycles (www.danielboonecycles.com). They have an ST02 C50 (53/54?) for sale with exactly that combo of tape and frame. The saddle looks like a triumph of comfort over style, but they will happily change components should it be preferred:










I'd grab that Prologo saddle on the Arte pretty damn sharpish.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

After seeing that pic, I would have to say scratch the red tape.


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Right with you there, Fabs. It looks like the bike has crashed headfirst into a vat of Bolognese sauce.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

SamG said:


> Right with you there, Fabs. It looks like the bike has crashed headfirst into a vat of Bolognese sauce.


I tend to agree, but I'm finding it hard to see past that terrible saddle. That and the red tires are a bit much. Red saddle, red tape, black tires/wheels might be ok. At the very least I'll probably *try* it, worst I will be out is the red tape, and that's super-cheap. The custom Prologo I have, and if it's not used on this bike, I'll find something else.

Hmm, what about red saddle, white tape, red hoods? I'm so OCD when it comes to colors/parts, it's terrible...anyway, I'll update with pics as it comes together.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

corky said:


> whatever that's a mighty fine Colnago..... although, stem and seatpost should match imho,
> 
> after all, you don't want the blonde hair with the black pant beard look do you?


Yes, I agree, that C50 was a mix of the FSA post in the correct size (28mm), as Colnago was out of their posts, and their new ones weren't out yet, FSA made a run of 28mm posts, the right color stem (FSA), and my favorite bar (Easton EC0SLX).

New C50 has 3T bar/stem, and the new Colnago post. I won't run a shim, so the Colnago post stays, and Colnago doesn't really make a bar/stem, so that's that.
I'll post some pics of it in it's current state, then updated ones when I get the Campy on there...


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

SamG said:


> Right with you there, Fabs. It looks like the bike has crashed headfirst into a vat of Bolognese sauce.


Also, it looks like that has shiny tape, vs. the Cinelli cork stuff that I will be using. Either way, I guess we'll see...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm thinking white tape as well


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Leaning towards Euro-style, white saddle/tape. I think it's the best way to go...
Will update shortly when the Record stuff is on there...


----------

